# STÜHRLING "LEXUS"



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Like the blue hands. Great pictures too.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Nokie said:


> Like the blue hands. Great pictures too.


Thanks Nokie, yes the blue hands are nice  thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STÜHRLING "LEXUS" • Python strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STÜHRLING "LEXUS" • Chestnut leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STÜHRLING "LEXUS" • Smooth black leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STÜHRLING "LEXUS" • Alligator strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STÜHRLING "LEXUS" • Gray leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STÜHRLING "LEXUS" • PAM strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STÜHRLING "LEXUS" • Gray leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STÜHRLING "LEXUS" • Milanese*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STÜHRLING "LEXUS" • Camo ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

(this is *not* a watch :-d )


----------



## Lefty1972 (Nov 16, 2015)

That is one sweet watch. I love the blue hands.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

*STÜHRLING "LEXUS"*



Reno said:


>


I applaud you for having the meatballs to put it on a Zulu - and a camo Zulu, too.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: STÜHRLING "LEXUS"*



Danb said:


> Nice looking watch.


Thanks Dan 



brandon\ said:


> I applaud you for having the meatballs to put it on a Zulu - and a camo Zulu, too.


:-d


----------



## aced75 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: STÜHRLING "LEXUS"*

Nice unique piece! I love it with the brown leather strap


----------



## adrianx77 (Dec 11, 2015)

not like


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STÜHRLING "LEXUS" • Brushed/polished bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STÜHRLING "LEXUS" • Polished bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STÜHRLING "LEXUS" • Green canvas strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STÜHRLING "LEXUS" • 'Sand' canvas strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STÜHRLING "LEXUS" • Black leather strap*


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Do you have any more pictures?


j/k- intersting mix of straps.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STÜHRLING "LEXUS" • 'Verdigris' nylon strap*


----------



## craiggroves91 (Feb 21, 2017)

That thing sure has some wrist presence!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

craiggroves91 said:


> That thing sure has some wrist presence!


Indeed ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STÜHRLING "LEXUS" • Gray Perlon*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STÜHRLING "LEXUS" • Second TimeZone*


----------



## bodymassage (Feb 2, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*STÜHRLING "LEXUS" • Blue Perlon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## drlagares (Jul 13, 2020)

so stunning, love the rectangular shape of that watch


----------



## andmont_7 (Jul 15, 2020)

Interesting looking piece 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

